# Morning Star Sat.



## reddogg48 (Nov 4, 2003)

I have booked a spot on Saturday, just wondering if anyone else will be there? Also if anyone can help me on what size rod and reel to use. I have many set ups and prefer not to rent.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

What do you have in the way of 
conventional reels and what kind 
of rods do you have?


----------



## reddogg48 (Nov 4, 2003)

Talapia,

All I have for conventional is light weight freshwater or heavy 5 1/2 ft. Penn standup with Penn 113H reel


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Spend the $7 and get one of the rental rods.
The outfits he is using are Medium Heavy 
Ugly Sticks with a TLD reel (cant remember 
the model number). They work just fine
for the Tog.


----------



## reddogg48 (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks Talapia. Appreciate it. His rods are not too abused then. Just worry about malfunctions with rentals.

reddogg


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I would not recommend his summer 
sea bass outfits, the reels are 
beat to heck. But his Tog outfits
are great. Plenty of folks were using
them the last few times I went out
this year and did just fine. Plus he already 
has them set up with the right 
kind of rigs and lines. Just 
bait and fish. What spot did you get?


----------



## reddogg48 (Nov 4, 2003)

I am in spot 23. Lady told me it was on the back where everybody likes to be. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

No problem. Saw in your profile 
that you are US Navy, I am in the 
Air Force stationed at the Pentagon.

Good luck.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I'd rather fish with 24 other people on a 55ft boat fishing for some of the tastiest fish out there than fish with 24 people on a pier or the point at SPSP for some stripers. You may have the right idea for opening day for stripers. As far as gear is concerned, any medium to heavy boat rod 5-6 1/2 ft and a conventional reel that can hold 200 yards of whatever line you plan on using should suffice. I recommending using braid since it has no stretch and you can really feel the bites with that line in deep water. If for some reason you feel the need to rent a rod, you should have no problems with Monty's gear, it may be used quite often but it's still better than anything you can find on partyboats and most charters. You should have fun on your trip, tog has been biting well on most trips, the sea bass are starting to come in, and dog sharks for pullage and a decent meal if prepared properly.


----------

